# How to clean baby birds?



## andruppets (Dec 29, 2013)

I have 4 baby cockatiels, the oldest is days old, the youngest is 4 days old. They have dry food all over their beaks, I want to clean them off but I don't want to harm them in any way.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Lukewarm water and a small, soft rag


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Q-tips work too. Once they get older they'll be able to clean themselves.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I use cotton buds and warm water for mine


----------

